# Dump Truck Load Of Wood Price???



## PARKBOY (Jan 22, 2012)

Ive got a buddy that has a s**t load of wood at his place, none of it split and Ive been trying to buy a dump truck load of it but neither of us can come up with a price. He has a single axle big dump truck that he said he would load up with his tractor and deliver for me but he has no idea what to charge me as he has never sold any firewood before. Most of the wood is between 16" to 20" lengths but like I said not split. What do you guys think a good price would be? Oh and it is very good hardwood.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 22, 2012)

I would imagine you need to figure out the cord amount of wood then what a reasonable un-split cost is to you guys based on per cord cost in your area or just buy a case of beer for him  :lol: 
Another option is to call a lumber mill and see what they sell log length discards for it won't be the same but close enough.

Pete


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 22, 2012)

You could estimate the voume of wood in the truck and that would tell you about how many cords you're buying. It should be easy to find local prices for unsplit cords of firewood, then you will have a place to start.

Take the width x depth x length of the truck to find the total volume of space occupied by the wood. Since the wood is just heaped in there it will have lots of air space. I am not sure how much but I'd guess about 1/2 of the space will be air and 1/2 will be wood. If you figure the volume of the truck, multiply by 1/2 to get the volume of wood, and divide by 85 (because there are about 85 cubic feet of solid wood in a cord, the rest is air) you'll know how many cords you're buying.

Another way to go is $200 for a truckload. I figure a big truck could hold three or four cords of firewood.


----------



## PARKBOY (Jan 22, 2012)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> You could estimate the voume of wood in the truck and that would tell you about how many cords you're buying. It should be easy to find local prices for unsplit cords of firewood, then you will have a place to start.
> 
> Take the width x depth x length of the truck to find the total volume of space occupied by the wood. Since the wood is just heaped in there it will have lots of air space. I am not sure how much but I'd guess about 1/2 of the space will be air and 1/2 will be wood. If you figure the volume of the truck, multiply by 1/2 to get the volume of wood, and divide by 85 (because there are about 85 cubic feet of solid wood in a cord, the rest is air) you'll know how many cords you're buying.
> 
> Another way to go is $200 for a truckload. I figure a big truck could hold three or four cords of firewood.



What is a cord going for in your area?


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 22, 2012)

Measure the dimensions of the dump box and do the math.  Loose tossed is usually around 180 - 200 cu ft per cord versus 128 cu ft if well ranked.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 22, 2012)

Once you figure the volume out using the 180 number for heaping, I would say $50-$75 per cord is fair for delivered random length rounds as long it is decent wood in decent shape.  They aren't worth a whole lot as is where is.  If you can pick up, you can get a split green cord for $100 here.  Green delivered  starts at $175.  Premium dry delivered about $250.


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 22, 2012)

You could also agree on a "per cord" price point and settle up after CSS?

If you are friends I am sure he would be ok with waiting to see what your final tally is as long as you did not wait too long to get it stacked.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 22, 2012)

BobUrban said:
			
		

> You could also agree on a "per cord" price point and settle up after CSS?
> 
> If you are friends I am sure he would be ok with waiting to see what your final tally is as long as you did not wait too long to get it stacked.



+1...yup, agree totally. might  be the best way to go. hard to figure out how many cord when its not even in the dump bed yet.

cass


----------



## roddy (Jan 23, 2012)

do you know what type of wood it is,or is it  "it is what it is,one price fits all"


----------



## PARKBOY (Jan 25, 2012)

roddy said:
			
		

> do you know what type of wood it is,or is it  "it is what it is,one price fits all"



Its mostly osage orange.


----------



## PARKBOY (Jan 28, 2012)

Well he decided on $140 for the load. Here is a pic of what I got. Good deal or not?


----------



## rwhite (Jan 28, 2012)

Guess you know when you stack it but I'm guessing close to 2 cords from a single axle dump.


----------



## PARKBOY (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 29, 2012)

This board cannot deal with the space in the path between Shared and Items.


----------



## PARKBOY (Jan 29, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> This board cannot deal with the space in the path between Shared and Items.



I fixed it and still the samething.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 29, 2012)

PARKBOY said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not enough to just take the space out of the URL, you also need to take the space out of the "Shared Items" folder name on PhotoBucket.

Here's a TinyURL of it.
http://tinyurl.com/7ryjkfj


----------

